# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Мангал

## Mikhail_od

Качественно сделаный, новый, красивый мангал из толстостенного металла толщиной 4 мм, легко разбобрать и собрать, удобен при транспортировке. Металл 4 мм позволит мангалу служить долгие годы. Высота 600, ширина 470, ширина 240, глубина 260. За счет отверстий в стенках дрова быстро разгораются и дают хороший жар.
500 гривен

----------


## taxist

классный, удачи........

----------


## Mikhail_od

450

----------


## Мимино

а вес?

----------


## D.V.I.S.

Можно фото

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.10.2014 в 19:32 ----------

Узенький, есть ли ещё варианты,

----------


## Mikhail_od

скажите какой нужен размер, сделаем

----------


## veter09-09

Шикарно зделали. Цена супер.Удачной продажи.

----------


## Mikhail_od

up

----------


## rein24

красивий! темі ап!

----------


## виктор1979

А какой примерно вес?

----------


## Арсений01

Добрый день.Возможно сделать такой и какая цена

----------


## Tolstyj

Красиво, но очень глубокий. Его бы раза в 2 мельче, а то угля нужно немеряно.

----------


## Арсений01

Можно и мельче.Так вы такой можете сделать?если да то как с вами связаться?

----------


## Mikhail_od

Варианты есть, говорите свои размеры.

----------


## RoyalPrince

Толщина металла?

----------


## photobook

а печь/очаг под казан вы можете сделать?!

----------


## Mikhail_od

> Толщина металла?


 4 мм

---------- Сообщение добавлено  22.04.2015 в 07:52 ----------




> а печь/очаг под казан вы можете сделать?!


 да, пишите в лс

----------


## atatta

Хочу мангал!!!!!!!!!   дайте телефон!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bladeq

АПну тему, купил у товарища Михаила 3 шт ( 2 себе , 1 для человечка), всем доволен, советую, оба 2 опробовали - нареканий нет. пысы не реклама.

----------


## Soxo

На фото он пошикарней, видал на новом рынке сразу узнал и симпатий в разы поубавилось бо на фотке Ого а в реале низко посадочный хоть и 60 заявленно но при виде понимаешь что для комфортности оптимально хотя бы 80 ( при этом метал таки хорош)

----------

